# 24 Acre Farm Home For Sale



## LTDhome (Jun 13, 2015)

Located near Brooks and Oklee, MN our farm is just 20 miles from Fosston and 30 miles from Thief River Falls. The property is on a quiet township road in a rural area. The house is a two story, three bedroom farmhouse that maintains its country charm. It has a full-bathroom upstairs and a half-bath down. There is a five-paddock pasture with woven wire and indoor animal shelter. The fencing is in good repair. The pasture and garden have been chemical free for 17 years. The farm has a pole shed and other outbuildings. In addition to the established family sized garden, there is open tillable land, small wetland, and wooded areas. The pastures are ready for livestock and the home is move in ready. Firewood is abundant, and firewood for the coming winter's heat is already cut and split. Are you looking for a quiet refuge in the country? This might be the place for you!

Call us now and we will put you in touch with our real estate agent, who is showing our property. Many more pictures can be seen here: http://24acrefarmforsale.blogspot.com/


----------



## buffalocreek (Oct 19, 2007)

What's the $$$$$$


----------



## onebad93 (Apr 5, 2015)

If you follow the list of photos, one caption says 96,900 dollars.


----------



## LTDhome (Jun 13, 2015)

Yes, that is correct. $96,500.

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-I69Zogds-6E/VXy7hCM9pGI/AAAAAAAAKDk/RLdhlpfffgI/s640/2-P1060047.JPG

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-pCbzKVcrljQ/VU_702fsgWI/AAAAAAAAJuw/Hf9dora0Vx8/s640/06-P1050450.JPG

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-dkqBreijqYA/VUvlvmy5W4I/AAAAAAAAJmU/xavt4MtKZJ0/s640/29-HPIM0306.JPG

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-PgOVcRD5zqw/VUvVdfbgkYI/AAAAAAAAJk8/Bbxyse2mAno/s640/33-HPIM3147.JPG


----------



## lizmcq (Jul 9, 2013)

This is a beautiful property! I'm curious as to why you're selling?


----------



## pekchops (Jan 31, 2014)

Hello LTD, Beautiful Place you have there.
Is this still available? How to contact your Agent?

Thank you


----------



## TiffyCha (Jun 13, 2012)

Wow this is what dreams are made off


----------



## LTDhome (Jun 13, 2015)

Hi lizmcq ---
Thank you. Yes, it breaks my heart to sell it! The reasons are complex but my hope is that someone will buy it who will continue to care for the land. 

Hi pekchops ---
Yes, there continues to be a lot of interest, but as of today it is available again. The folks who wanted to buy it have not been able to get sufficient financing. Our realtor's name is Darlene Sollie. Her phone numbers are 218-435-1525 and 218-280-2020. 

Hi TiffyCha ---
If your dream is back-to-the-land homesteading and self sufficiency this is the place for you.

Many more pictures and information at http://24acrefarmforsale.blogspot.com/

[email protected]


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm not in the market but just wanted to compliment you on your beautiful place, your great photography and especially your ox. I keep thinking that someday I'll raise and train a Guernsey steer to drive. I'm sure at least one of my four girls will give me a bull calf next year. Hopefully, just one!


----------



## LTDhome (Jun 13, 2015)

Hi SueMc ---
Thanks. You may enjoy my ox and dog blog:http://storybrookeripples.blogspot.com/


----------

